# Washing a tool bag?



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone ever actually wash their tool bag? I was thinking about throwing mine in the clothes washer but I didn't want to destroy it. The only metal part on it is the zipper so I figured it would be ok but I don't really know.:jester:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dowmace said:


> Anyone ever actually wash their tool bag? I was thinking about throwing mine in the clothes washer but I didn't want to destroy it. The only metal part on it is the zipper so I figured it would be ok but I don't really know.:jester:


My wife has washed a few of the ones I have, the small Klein ones with the brass zippers come out nice and white. I have used carpet cleaner to take dark stains out of the larger ones.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> My wife has washed a few of the ones I have, the small Klein ones with the brass zippers come out nice and white. I have used carpet cleaner to take dark stains out of the larger ones.


RK you always come through for me on questions like this, I know I can count on you!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Great minds think alike, I'm just older so I come up with the questions sooner. And I can be OCD with my tools sometimes.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Great minds think alike, I'm just older so I come up with the questions sooner. And I can be OCD with my tools sometimes.


I know what you mean, I buy wd-40 and painters rags in bulk to clean my tools daily


----------

